# 2015 Shimano Aldebaran



## Whitebassfisher

There was already a thread about this new reel, but I have a question for those that really know how they are made such as Reps and reel repair guys. As to gears and other parts that may wear, and clearances and materials the reel is made from, how will they hold up? I am a Shimano fan, and this lightweight really gets my attention. If you know some facts but don't want to or not allowed to publicly post them, please PM me.

I think a smaller version of the Chronarch CI4 would be a big seller.


----------



## Hawglife

I casted a buddys a few days ago, and I loved the way it casted, and how light it was, but man, I do not know what it is about the newer reels with X-ship, but they just do not feel as smooth to me as the cores or chronarch e series do out of the box, this same thing applies to my metanium! It might just be the micro gears that takes me a bit to get used to, but man I can not for some reason haha! I am even contemplating selling my metanium to fund a CH100D7/or 5...

Something that surprised me about the design of the reel is that they went back with the spool shaft support bearing, I guess as part of their "silent-tune" system. I am not sure if that is part of it, but that is my guess. 

That is the only input I have on the reel, besides that, it looks slick, and is very low pro, and light!

-Joey
Keepin it Reel!


----------



## Speckled

Hawglife said:


> I casted a buddys a few days ago, and I loved the way it casted, and how light it was, but man, I do not know what it is about the newer reels with X-ship, but they just do not feel as smooth to me as the cores or chronarch e series do out of the box, this same thing applies to my metanium! It might just be the micro gears that takes me a bit to get used to, but man I can not for some reason haha! I am even contemplating selling my metanium to fund a CH100D7/or 5...
> 
> Something that surprised me about the design of the reel is that they went back with the spool shaft support bearing, I guess as part of their "silent-tune" system. I am not sure if that is part of it, but that is my guess.
> 
> That is the only input I have on the reel, besides that, it looks slick, and is very low pro, and light!
> 
> -Joey
> Keepin it Reel!


I'm guessing it is the X-Ship that you don't like in the newer Shimano reels. The new Aldebaran reel has the X-ship like the new Metanium reels. But unlike the Metanium reels that have the micro-gearing, the new Aldebaran doesn't have the micro-gearing.

Per Dan, for the reel to have micro-gearing, the reel has to have metal side plate (handle side). The Metanium has magnesium handle side plate. The Aldebaran has Ci4 carbon side plate on the handle side.

Strange, I think my Metanium reel is very smooth. Same with the Aldebaran that I handled at the fishing show. I have Core reels and other older Chronarch reels (B & D) models.


----------



## Dan Thorburn

I think he is talking about the lightness of the rotation vs. gear feel. With X-Ship you have two bearings to support the pinion. These are grease filled for corrosion resistance. You can clean out the bearings and use oil which will make the rotation feel lighter. But you will need to be more diligent with maintenance. 


The Aldebaran has an aluminum main gear and brass alloy pinion just like our previous Mg reels. It does have a cross carbon drag washer now. Magnesium frame and CI4+ side plates similar to the Core 50Mg (Core had standard CI4 material for side plates). It also uses our new SVS braking system and a new feature called Silent Tune. 


Silent Tune eliminates vibration from the bearings. The bearing pockets are slightly loose to allow ease of bearing replacement. This can allows the bearings to rattle for lack of a better term. There are small springs behind the bearings to keep tension on them, but still allow the bearings to rotate freely. It helps eliminate noise, and reduces vibration for a much smoother cast. It also helps with casting lighter lures. The Aldebaran will cast lures down to 3/16 ounce.


----------



## Sisco Kid

Dan I did notice how narrow the level wind is on the Aldebaran, and the spool area is a lot wider, how wil that work out? Will it lay the line out all the way across the spool?


----------



## KDubBlast

So would you recommend the Aldebaran or the Metanium? Im in the market for a reel.


----------



## abh316

i love both of them, the metanium and the alderbaran.... i only chose the alderbaran cause how it in my hand. and the lightness. if i had to choose another reel besides a 50 series, id choose the meta.


----------



## bubbas kenner

Hawglife I will trade a chronarch d5 for a metanium.


----------



## bubbas kenner

bubbas kenner said:


> Hawglife I will trade a chronarch d5 for a metanium.


All day how bout you come on,love the metanium the tournament fishermen like extremely light reels and prefer the alberdan.


----------



## Hawglife

bubbas kenner said:


> All day how bout you come on,love the metanium the tournament fishermen like extremely light reels and prefer the alberdan.


Sorry, just saw this lol. No thanks, I'm just not that into the ch100 d series, plus my metanium was 400 and some change, and it's still new in box.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Thorburn

The line guide is a tapered design. It helps with casting performance. The spool is not any wider than the previous Core 50, but the insert is a little bit different. 


X-Ship bearings use grease which makes some resistance when turning the handle. This is why the reel doesn't have a lighter rotation like the previous models. The grease is better for corrosion resistance. You can change to oil, but you will need to stay on top of the maintenance. 


Light rotation is sometimes considered smooth. I agree the X-Ship reels (excluding the Conquest) do not have the light rotation. These new reels also have lighter spools, gears and handles. Now we have less rotating mass. This also affects how the reel feels. With X-Ship you have much better gear durability.


----------



## Gulfcoastkcco

Just out of curiosity, do you guys all fish out of a boat or tourney fish? I'm a wade fisherman and I can not bring myself to purchase a super high end reel such as the Alde, Meta, Core. I fish with Curados and Chronarchs... tuned with new bearings. For me to spend between $300-$600 on a reel knowing that it will be subject to getting drenched at some point is beyond me. By no means is this a jab at those who can afford and do own these reels. I mean I'm the fisherman that still gets man when I break off my favorite top water.


----------



## Hawglife

Gulfcoastkcco said:


> Just out of curiosity, do you guys all fish out of a boat or tourney fish? I'm a wade fisherman and I can not bring myself to purchase a super high end reel such as the Alde, Meta, Core. I fish with Curados and Chronarchs... tuned with new bearings. For me to spend between $300-$600 on a reel knowing that it will be subject to getting drenched at some point is beyond me. By no means is this a jab at those who can afford and do own these reels. I mean I'm the fisherman that still gets man when I break off my favorite top water.


I have usually fished out of a kayak or waded, but now I'm about that boat life lol! I have or had basically em all, cores chronarchs, metanium, I still prefer my chronarchs 50e over any reel (core or metanium) I have fished with. I like that I don't have to worry as much about it, if I could I'd sell my 50mg core for 2 chronaech 50e. Or even cu50e lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------

